
Paid pet sitting in homes is illegal in NY. That's news to some sitters - bkohlmann
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/07/21/nyregion/dogsitting-new-york-illegal.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&referer=https://m.facebook.com/
======
noahmbarr
The babysitter analogy is extremely powerful. I, for one, hope a middle line
is found

